# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  chubby frog is sick?

## missclick

Today I noticed my large male chubby frog acting VERY strange, he is twitching uncontrollably, puffing up and deflating rapidly, looks like hes trying to swallow a bunch. It's really weird! I've never seen him act like this before. He doesn't want to move or do anything. 

Has anyone seen this happen before or know what is happening to him? 
I'm very worried!

----------


## Carlos

Sorry your Chubby is having issues  :Frown:  .  Not sure what is cause of problem; could you please answer the below posted questions?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

*Trouble in the Frog Enclosure*

The following information will be very helpful if provided when requesting assistance with either your frog or enclosure. To help with your questions, please utilize the below list and post the information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog. This will allow for little confusion and a faster more informed response.

1. Size of enclosure
2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences
3. Humidity
4. Temperature
5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6. Materials used for substrate
7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.
- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv.
8. Main food source
9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often)
10. Lighting
11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12. When is the last time he/she ate
13. Have you found poop lately
14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.
16. How old is the frog
17. How long have you owned him/her
18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred
19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats
20. How often the frog is handled
21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

by Lynn(Flybyferns) and GrifTheGreat.

----------


## missclick

1. 12x12x24in
2. qty 2 of chubby frogs (one female one male)
3. misting twice a day
4. 70-75F ish
5. Tap water
6. coco fiber dirt stuff
7. a plastic turtle bank propped up as a hide and a couple fake plant leaves - a water dish i recently put in that is old
8. crickets
9. repti-cal dusting every 3rd feeding -  fed 3 times a week
10. natural light
11. heat lamp when it is too cold -  otherwise just natural temp of house
12. fed 3-4 days ago- they tend to have crickets left over for a day or two...
13. No, they stay hidden in the substrate most of the time, I don't go digging for poo.
14. -
15. twitching of body and feet, inflating/deflating of body randomly,very stiff/taut, looks like hes trying to swallow, vent looks normal, belly feels hard
16. at least 4 years old
17. 4 years
18. captive bred
19. crickets- i havent had success with other types of food because they are so shy and I never handle the frogs
20. basically never
21. low traffic near a window
22. I replace substrate every few months.

I just recently added in the water dish, as i keep the substrate quite damp usually and they never surface to go in the dish. The dish is used but I did clean it before I put it in there. I am wondering if i contaminated their enclosure with something bad....The female seems to be just fine however.
I have removed the male from the enclosure into a smaller quarantine place.

----------


## missclick

He's dead.  :Frown:

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Frown: . I'm sorry to hear your frog passed. Is your female still doing ok?

----------


## Carlos

I'm very sorry your male died  :Frown:  .  Symptoms listed describe a nervous system issue and it also correlates with the use of tap water.  Strongly recommend get a plain dechlorinator like Seachem Prime or ExoTerra Aquatize and treat water prior to using in the frog's dish.  Also, if you used tap water to mix the substrate with; need to replace it with new substrate mixed with dechlorinated tap. 

If frogs refuse nutritious night crawlers and only eat crickets, it's very important you gut load them with lettuce, carrots, and cherios cereal.  IRT the female; a 30 minute bath in an electrolyte solution might help her health.  You prepare that by mixing 10% unflavored Pedialyte or similar product with 90% 80F dechlorinated tap.  Can use a small critter keeper or plastic bowl with holed up top filled to frogs chin depth with solution.  Drape towel over container to help frog relax and keep temperature warm.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## missclick

The girly seems fine. I am going to get new substrate today. from now on I will be using distilled water or water treatment. I feel terrible! I just wanted them to be happier because it has gotten much hotter and much more dry the last two weeks. I never had an issue before with the water  :Frown: 

Thank you so much for your suggestions! I will put them to work asap.

Does anyone have a better suggestion for substrate for the chubby instead of coco fiber soil to prevent her eating it?

thanks guys!

----------


## Carlos

You can use distilled water to mist the enclosure while avoiding the frog; but not on the frog's dish.  For dish I only recommend dechlorinated (Seachem Prime or ExoTerra Aquatize) tap.  

ABG type soil mix can replace the shredded coco.  The soil should be prepared with dechlorinated tap too and replaced monthly unless it's ABG soil with natural plants and an established colony of springtails and other detritus feeders.

----------


## Strider18

I'm sorry about your frog  :Frown:  For my frog I use reverse osmosis water so it is already filtered and dechlorinated. I hope your other frog does okay and lives a long happy life  :Smile:

----------

